# Do we move back to the UK?



## hotspur (Apr 17, 2010)

I this is my first entry so please excuse any errors. My [English] husband and [Aussie] myself are trying to decide if the best thing for our family is to move back to the UK. My husband is one of 8 I am only child so the balance of family is weighted very heavily in the UK. We have 2 kids 16 and 12 at good schools here in Oz The problem is that both my husband and I feel we are living alone in paradise and are considering moving back to grey Blighty because we miss the family so much. We worry about jobs in UK we have spent years building up a business here and are the streets safe for our kids. We know the cost of living is higher in the UK but will being close to our family out weigh all that? Please help with some advice.


----------



## contentedscot (Jan 7, 2010)

No-one on this forum can tell you just how important your family is to you compared to moving back to the UK - you have to work it out for yourselves.

It is said that Churchill used simple maths to decide the answer to dilemmas - write down all the points in favour of staying in Australia, then in a different column write down the points in favour of going back to the UK. Next, give each point a score out of 5 depending how important they are to you. (eg safe streets - 4/5 (?)) 

There's your answer - no calculator needed.


----------



## BBJ (Jul 6, 2009)

I've lived overseas for about 30 years, Spain... South Africa etc.. Never wanted to move back to the UK due to boring people, highest tax on the planet, and the WEATHER !!!

Moved back last month, due to mum.

I'm loving it, Summer is here, its not as bad as I thought it was, and to be frank, the economy is not THAT bad either.

Just don't eat out. Its not OZ


----------



## kbower (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi I have just joined this site too! My husband and I are in a similar situation where we are considering moving back to the UK. We have been out here for nearly 7 years but we too sometimes feel that we are 'alone in paradise'! I miss my family very much and my 5 year old breaks my heart when she asks why she doesn't have grandparents, aunties, uncles, cousins that she sees? In the UK she has a huge extended family and I feel very guilty that she never sees them. However, the trade off is she takes for granted the regular beach trips, the weather etc. The cost of living here has increased so much since coming over and we are actually worse off! Food, clothing, housing is actually cheaper in the UK at the moment! I think I will do the fors and against list and see what I come up with. 
Its a huge decision!


----------



## hotspur (Apr 17, 2010)

kbower said:


> Hi I have just joined this site too! My husband and I are in a similar situation where we are considering moving back to the UK. We have been out here for nearly 7 years but we too sometimes feel that we are 'alone in paradise'! I miss my family very much and my 5 year old breaks my heart when she asks why she doesn't have grandparents, aunties, uncles, cousins that she sees? In the UK she has a huge extended family and I feel very guilty that she never sees them. However, the trade off is she takes for granted the regular beach trips, the weather etc. The cost of living here has increased so much since coming over and we are actually worse off! Food, clothing, housing is actually cheaper in the UK at the moment! I think I will do the fors and against list and see what I come up with.
> Its a huge decision!


Thankyou for your reply it's nice to hear from someone else in the same situation.
We are still very torn and would love to return our worries are job wages as we are looking to move away from London to the Broadstairs - Ramsgate area and youth violence [which I think the violence is the same in some parts of Oz] Some of our concerns I'm sure are fear of the unknown.


----------



## hotspur (Apr 17, 2010)

BBJ said:


> I've lived overseas for about 30 years, Spain... South Africa etc.. Never wanted to move back to the UK due to boring people, highest tax on the planet, and the WEATHER !!!
> 
> Moved back last month, due to mum.
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your reply!
It's nice to hear some wise words. We don't eat out here very much with two teens. Our family are already talking BBQ's for all.


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

hotspur said:


> Thankyou for your reply it's nice to hear from someone else in the same situation.
> We are still very torn and would love to return our worries are job wages as we are looking to move away from London to the Broadstairs - Ramsgate area and youth violence [which I think the violence is the same in some parts of Oz] Some of our concerns I'm sure are fear of the unknown.


If it jobs and salaries you are concerned about...have you looked at job sites for the UK and checked out what's on offer ? Reed.co.uk is a good one. 

Depending on your work..there are many sites you can register with and have job alerts sent to you.. You could evern apply from Australia. See what comes up. I have read and know so so many people who have had job offers before they arrive back even or got jobs in a matter of weeks.

The economy in the UK and the job situation is getting better and some even haven't even noticed a "recession".

The thing I do worry about too is the youth culture..but it's in certain deprived areas and cities. But it's in many countries too. We can only bring our children up to respect others and encourage good behaviour. From the sound of it you seem to be caring about your children and they will be fine.


----------



## kbower (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for advice on jobs, I was going to ask if anyone thought it was possible to apply for a job before actually arriving back. I will look on the site. thanks again


----------

